# Tattooing and Tagging



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

At what age do most tattoo and tag their kids? Just wondering. :thinking:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't tatoo, but I tag between a week and a month old.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I tatoo but you should try to do it about 2-4 weeks old, You can do yearlings however it makes it difficult, Make sure you apply ink to the numbers/letters and the ear then clamp down and release then rub more ink on ear then coat and rub in baking soda because it locks the ink in


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

2 weeks old for tagging. Tattooing should be done young since the ear is softer and the kid isn't as strong so it is easier to do. I'd say 2 weeks to 6 weeks would be a good age.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Make sure you put rubbing alcohol on the ear first before you tag...it helps prevent that nasty tag infection xP That means a week or two of neosporin/peroxide spraying. All the bacteria and dirt that are on the ear are pushed inside the ear by the tag, causing the infection. Next time we tag I'll know to do this  I think you can tag and tattoo at any age, my doe was done at...2 or 3 months of age, but it would be easier to do it earlier so the goat is easier to handle. Hope this helps!


----------



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

